# Strange Screen Problem...



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

my D2G was running gud CM 9 24/4 when i discovered that the 1/6 th of the screen from top to bottom including menu key is not responding to the touches ()As shown in the pic). My phone wasnt hit even by a feather, it was on my table in fron of me or in my pocket. plz sombody tell me what to do now.... and please dont tel me its hardware issue and i cannot fix it ... :-((


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Could be the screen itself failing. Try doing a factory data reset. If that doesn't fix it then the hardware is likely going out.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> If that doesn't fix it then the hardware is likely going out.


Should've just said that to begin with


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

chetan.saraf said:


> my D2G was running gud CM 9 24/4 when i discovered that the 1/6 th of the screen from top to bottom including menu key is not responding to the touches ()As shown in the pic). My phone wasnt hit even by a feather, it was on my table in fron of me or in my pocket. plz sombody tell me what to do now.... and please dont tel me its hardware issue and i cannot fix it ... :-((


It does sound like a hardware issue, but one that you can probably fix by replacing the digitizer.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jabberwockish said:


> It does sound like a hardware issue, but one that you can probably fix by replacing the digitizer.


I.e. taking apart the entire phone 

Look up "droid2 teardown"... should be an iFixIt article. D2 and D2G teardown will be the same.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, I was just doing what the guy asked:



chetan.saraf said:


> please dont tel me its hardware issue and i cannot fix it ... :-((


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> What would clearing user data do for software that isn't even touchable by us? (touchscreen driver)


Figured it could have been a strange case of the ghost touch issue that some people used to experience where their touch would jump around and part of the screen wouldn't work. Usually a full reset would temporarily fix it. Again though, yeah, likely it's a hardware issue. Go back to sleep, Marvin =p


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

So what would be the total cost to fix it... :-((


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

chetan.saraf said:


> So what would be the total cost to fix it... :-((


Something around $20-25 USD for the part, and a few hours of time and an extremely careful hand (don't want to break any ribbon cables)


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

aaaahhhhhh.... thats a blow..... thnx for the replies and i think i shud catch one professional for that...
i dont want to hurt myself more..... haha


----------



## aunguyen (May 16, 2012)

i 've met this problem ~3weeks ago and there is 1 thing you can do : replace a new digitizer for it
P/S : may be almost D2G will have this problem , just depend on time , may be it was a factory error of Motorola


----------

